

Live From HTC’s New York Press Event - vyrotek
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/19/live-from-htcs-new-york-press-event/

======
untog
Interesting that HTC have gone the 'bright colours' route as well. I'm a fan-
it's about time that people tried to make phones look bold and exciting.

~~~
Metrop0218
Panache!

------
vyrotek
I'm still disappointed that Sprint hasn't picked up any of these recently
announced WP8 phones.

